# 3 Phase Rotation Meter



## jar546 (Feb 26, 2019)

If anyone needs or wants a great 3 phase rotation meter, this is the one that I bought and used for a few months.  I am very happy with it and it works great, especially for the good price.  Some of you asked me about this so I am going to share the Amazon link that has a price break on it right now:

https://amzn.to/2H6raCn


----------



## Norcal (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a Knopp K-3 rotation meter.  http://www.tesco-advent.com/pdf/knopp-phase-sequence-indicators.pdf   A little bulkier then the Extech but it works & is made in the USA.


----------

